# Flip-Flops, SR-Riegel und Takt



## Susi123 (30. Mrz 2020)

Kann mir jemand diese Folie erklären, sodass ich folgende Aufgabe bearbeiten kann:


Ich verstehe es leider bisher nur eingeschränkt und bräuchte dringend Hilfe.


----------



## temi (30. Mrz 2020)

Steht doch alles da: Die Signale von S und R werden nur wirksam, wenn C=1. Wenn S=1, dann Q=1. Wenn R=1, dann Q=0. Wenn S=1 UND R=1, dann ist der Zustand inkonsistent. Unbekannt ist der Zustand, wenn er zuerst inkonsistent ist und dann C=0 wird.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (30. Mrz 2020)

Kleine zusätzliche Hilfestellung zu @temi's Antwort, die einfach und gut ist: 
S = *Set*
R = *Reset*
C = *Clock*


----------



## temi (30. Mrz 2020)

Und ergänzend zu meiner und zu @MoxxiManagarm s Antwort: Ein SR-Flipflop ist speichernd. 

Das bedeutet, wenn Q durch S(et) gesetzt wurde, kann S wieder 0 werden. Der Zustand ändert sich erst, wenn R(eset) gesetzt wird (vorausgesetzt bei beiden Aktionen war C=1).


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

Danke für die Erklärungen. Ich habe versucht daraus eine Lösungsmöglichkeit herzuleiten.


----------



## thecain (1. Apr 2020)

Wenn C=0 kann der Zustand nicht Inkonsistent werden, sondern nur inkonsistent bleiben. Du kannst es dir einfach so vorstellen, dass sich Q nur ändern kann, wenn C =1


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Apr 2020)

Bild 1 ist richtiger, aber die 2. Inkonsistenz ist nicht da, schließlich befindest du dich im Bereich Clock = 0. Hinten der Balken muss weiter gehen, der endet nicht.


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

Also so, weil bei "meiner 2. Inkonsistenz" c = 0, kann sich Q auch nicht ändern.


----------



## temi (1. Apr 2020)

Das sieht richtig aus. Das /Q in der untersten Zeile musst du noch einzeichnen. Es ist einfach die negierte Form von Q.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (1. Apr 2020)

temi hat gesagt.:


> Das sieht richtig aus. Das /Q in der untersten Zeile musst du noch einzeichnen. Es ist einfach die negierte Form von Q.


Nicht ganz, das Q ganz hinten endet nicht, dort gibt es keinen Reset


----------



## temi (1. Apr 2020)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Nicht ganz, das Q ganz hinten endet nicht, dort gibt es keinen Reset


Mist, übersehen. Dafür bist du ja da.


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

Geht /Q in dem Bereich der Inkonsistenz auf 1 oder bleibt es bei 0?
Ist das Ende richtig? Oder bleibt /Q bei 0?


----------



## kneitzel (1. Apr 2020)

/Q ist immer das Gegenteil von Q. Wenn Q aber nicht definiert ist (weil gleichzeitig set / reset gesetzt ist), dann ist auch /Q nicht definiert.

Und den Hinweis von @MoxxiManagarm musst Du noch einbauen. Es wird das Set Signal am Ende gegeben, welches Q auf 1 setzt. Dies bleibt aber natürlich auf 1 und würde erst dann auf 0 gehen, wenn ein Reset kommen würde (zusammen mit einem Clock Signal natürlich).

Also wenn man sich das Vorstellen möchte, dann stell Dir eine Infrarot Fernbedienung vor, mit der Du ein Licht ein / aus schalten kannst. /Licht ist dann Dunkelheit.
- Clock ist eine Tür zwischen Infrarot Sender und Empfänger. Ist die Tür zu, dann kannst Du so viel drücken wie du willst: es verändert sich nichts.
- Wenn Du beide Knöpfe gleichzeitig drückst, dann ist nicht definiert, ob das Licht an oder aus geht. Daher ist natürlich auch nicht definiert, ob es nun dunkel oder hell ist. (Die Frage mit Q und /Q bezüglich Inkonsistenz.)
- Wenn Du nun am Ende den An-Knopf drückst, die Tür ist auf: Dann geht das Licht an. 
- Wenn Du nun den An-Knopf lös lässt, dann bleibt das Licht an. Bei Dir geht es derzeit noch aus.


----------



## Susi123 (1. Apr 2020)

Ich habe es nochmal abgeändert. Schon mal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hilfen.


----------

